# Venturing into the Whole World Series Three - <Magic Stage>



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I'm back!! This is the latest layout of my new four foot tank. 
Please feel free to comment and hope you can enjoy it!! Thank you!!





































Tank Size: W120cm x D50cm x H60cm
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil Africana and ADA Bright Sand
Lights: HQI 150w x 2
Filtration: Ehem 2028, Hydro P30 x 2
CO2: 3 bubbles per second

Fauna
Rasbora heteromorpha
Ountius sp. cf. denisoni
Siamese Algae Eater
Neocardina sp.

Flora
Willow Moss
Dwarf Rotala
Echinodorus tenellus
Ludwigia arcuata
Hygrophila polysperma var. "Rosanervig"
Eleocharis parvula
Microsorium pteropus ssp.
Hydrocotyle vulgaris
Bolbitis heudelotii
Dwarf anubias


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Honestly....you are one of the best aquascapers in the world bro. Everyone has their own styles they like, and every one of yours that I have seen looks perfect to me. Even the different types of rock in your foreground, that I would normally recommend against, looks great. Congrats on another awesome scape!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

SIMPLY GREAT !!!

(except for the rocks : maybe too many different colors...)


----------



## GWU (Jul 23, 2004)

Amazing! It really touch! you just create a under water paradise.:first:


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Really one of the best in the World. 
It is Magic.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Ehi Wayne! Great great job (spanish people would say IMPRESIONANTE  )
The second shoot is wonderfull, magic 

Greetings


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

Spettacolare

i think thas is one of the best tanks that i have see


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing eace: ... How do you do it time after time!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Fantastic job, Wayne!


----------



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for viewing!!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh how refreshing!! Wayne-- you are a true Master. This is such an exceptional work. Very best wishes to you.


----------



## violentray (Jul 20, 2005)

what are the fish in the first pic with the black racing stripe and the red on the forehead. you list them as SAE but from all the pics i have seen of the SAE, it doesnt have the red on it. 

dont get me wrong i think it is an absolutley SEXXXY fish, i just dont believe it is a TRUE SAE, but i could be wrong as well.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Those are Roseline sharks (barbs) or Puntius denisoni.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

What A beautiful tank, How do u like the ADA bright sand?, Just wondering if it would be safe on catfish barbs?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

hello they are allowed to me to insert the photo in the Italian forum http://www.acquariofacile.it/forum

if you want we wait for you for the comments


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice Wayne, very nice!
Luis Navarro


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, simply amazing. The fissidens [nobilis?] would have been a real test of patience!

Bravo!

Regards

Stan


----------



## mixpix (May 25, 2006)

I don't have word...also FANTASTIC and GREAT are not enough in order to describe tour tank...It's more than fantastic!!


----------



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

WOW.......... I am speechless. Fantastic


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

very nice job  $$$$$


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

This is unbelievable work Wayne, congratulations!!

What are you lighting hours?


I miss Hong Kong and Tung Choi Street!


----------

